# Free Drawings (again)- Only the first 5 please!



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello all! It's been a while since I've been on this site. Almost a year! 
Well, if any of you remember my drawings from back then, I'm offering to draw once more! 
However I'll only take the first 5 people, as I have limited time. I just want to get back into drawing bettas.  

Cheers~ Nat.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Can you draw my fish, scooter? He's in my albums!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

You can do any of the pictures in my albums if you so wish... There is a link to my album in my signiture as a shortcut.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Same for me.  I have a lot of pictures in my albums that you can choose from. 

Thanks!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Alright so we have 

1) eemmais - Scooter. 
2) emeraldmaster
3) madmonahan

Only 2 spots left!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please could i have one of indigo? you can pick from my album if you want


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you do Rubin? I have pics in my albums


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Can i have one of July please


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Too late  I wanted one of a red fishl


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

1) eemmais - Scooter. 
2) emeraldmaster
3) madmonahan
4) Indigo betta- Indigo
5) rubinthebetta- Rubin
6) Mo 

I'll make an acception for you, Mo.


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Grrr, I'm too late! Oh well, maybe I'll catch you next time. Can you post the drawings when you're done for people to see?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Haleigh said:


> Grrr, I'm too late! Oh well, maybe I'll catch you next time. Can you post the drawings when you're done for people to see?


Of course.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long you guys! 
Here's Eemmais' Scooter. 








I've been so busy with work and trying to find a new job. 
Sorry! I hope you like this one! I'm working on the other ones right now.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I love it!! I really like how you did his face! Thanks SO much!!!!!


----------

